
I got my iPhone’s battery replaced, and I’m angry Apple didn’t tell me to sooner - neaden
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/1/17066242/iphone-battery-replacement-slowing-old-phones-waste-repair
======
vilhelmen
I have a 6S from the original batch with the bad batteries. I never had it
replaced because it worked fine (a coworker's most certainly did not), and it
made a good excuse for a free replacement later down the line.

Now that it's finally acting up, I'm in waitlist hell because of the advent of
the battery replacement program. I've been on the wait list for our local
repair shop for about a month now, it's pretty crazy. They said they've had
hundreds of people sign up.

~~~
hb3b
I would hope that it gets done sooner than later. Had a 6S with a serial from
a bad batch and sent it to Apple for repair/replacement. They refused to fix
it citing "3rd party modifications" with no further explanation or evidence.
It wasn't until I escalated the issue up 3 levels and provided photos of the
phone in stellar condition at the time of shipping did they finally back down.
The experience bothered me so much that I switched to Android. Your post made
me realize that perhaps engineers are so overwhelmed with 6S repairs that they
are just declining them.

~~~
drwl
I don't know your situation but usually this has to do with parts replaced by
a 3rd party. Usually a cracked screen done by a non-official technician.

They do scan ids of parts inside a device before repairing it.

------
neaden
Anecdotally my wife got her battery (6) replaced recently and has noticed a
similar change in her phone in terms of performance and reliability.

------
chapill
My Nexus 5 still runs for a week on battery. I believe Apple shipped low
quality batteries as part of the planned obsolescence.

It's like committing two bugs. By themselves, they aren't a problem, but
together, they open an NSA backdoor. If anyone is caught, they have plausible
deniability.

Same here with Apple. They're so evil, they though ahead on how to avoid
punishment for doing bad things. They'll skip off to the bank with bags of
money while ignorant iPhone buyers just keep buying more iPhones instead of a
quality device.

~~~
mancerayder
My newish Pixel 2 lasts about 14-24 hours on battery. It's not great.

~~~
copperx
My Pixel 2 is lasting me 6 hours after the latest software update (February
5th patch?). One month ago it was great. Now I have to recharge it twice a
day. I'm not happy about that.

~~~
mancerayder
6 hours might be just enough to convince support to give you a replacement. It
worked for my 5X, and it ended up being a full refund of the original (2 yr
prior) price, due to some shipping issue (it never shipped). Give it a try!

------
nugi
I replaced my battery 5 minutes ago. It died, I have a spare. Why would you
buy a phone where a savvy end user is afraid to replace the battery? Sure, the
problem may be apple, but its really you.

~~~
gamechangr
He's not the problem.

It closer to companies and people like you, who assumes a consumer having to
be a "savvy end user" to enjoy a $500-$700 product.

Developers get it, but most people would have no clue the battery on a phone
could be the reason for no/bad performance.

